# Pidgeon's Leg is broken and hanging



## tippi333 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a pidgeon who's leg is broken and hanging and want to know what I should do-I took it to one vet who said to leave it like it is and it will adjust to it but not sure if that is right or should wrap it and how-please advise-Thank you tipppi333


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Tippi,

Please hang on, others who can give good advice will be on soon.

Is the pigeon calm, stabilized? Does it have warmth?

Can you provide more information? Probably difficult to take and post a photo.

Can you look at these sites, at the skeleton, to give an accurate description of where the break is?


http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

http://www.biosci.ohio-state.edu/~jcondit/current/skeletal_system/Skeleton.swf


http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/554notes1.html

Larry


----------



## tippi333 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you for responding Larry-the entire leg is just hanging-I have him in the bathroom in a cage where it is very warm -he is just laying there-most vets do not deal with pidgeons and there attitude that they are not worth it stinks-


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Tippi,

I had a pigeon in the same condition, my vet cares about pigeons and he gave me the same advice.

Did he tell you where the break was? Is it certain that it was a break and not a dislocation?

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You'll just have to feel the leg real carefully to find the break and it still might not be obvious without an X-Ray. That said, you can make a towel donut for the bird to nestle in to help it to be more comfortable. You can put short glasses in front of it with water and food (wild bird seed) so that it can get to it without rising, if possible. Any description that you can make about swellings, visible damage or blood will be helpful. You can compare the one leg to the good one to help figure it out.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This is a picture that shows a splinting technique (my vet taught me this one) as long as the break is fairly uncomplicated:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=5233&d=1139795421

Pidgey


----------



## tippi333 (Jul 26, 2007)

*pidgeons leg hanging*

I looked at the leg and the break is in bend like our elbow-it is straight out and hanging-I am not to knowledgeable so bare with me-it is just hanging there and swollen near the elbow and above-I do not know whether to just let it be and rest or tape it and do I tape it bended or straight


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, let's word this a different way--this elbow that you're looking at... does it face towards the back of the bird and is the first joint about an inch above the spread of the toes?

And are you in the UK by any chance?

Pidgey


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Tippi,

Where do you live (what town or city, no street address)? You might be across the street from a PT member experienced in such matters. They may have a favorite avian vet (no reflection on your vet). You never know. 

A pigeon in a bird cage may not try to go anywhere, but he will need room to stretch his wings and such every so often, even if he doesn't want to fly off. This is not an immediate issue, I suppose. 

Pidgey said short glasses for water. Pigeons drink like horses, with their beaks down in the water. Presuming you don't know this, although you may. They need fresh water, deep enough to drink from. This is covered in other posts, and in the resources section. 

Larry


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

tippi,

Here is one way to do it.

While it is true that many broken bones heal properly on their own, it's also true that more do not. A broken leg can become frozen into an unnatural position. When the leg is not set into the correct position for healing, inflammation of local tissues can damage nerves and could paralyze some part of the entire leg. Incorrect healing can cause eventual arthritis which is a very painful condition. If the leg doesn't heal properly, the bird may wind up with a situation where more weight is placed on one foot than the other setting up the possibility for a very bad bacterial infection on the bottom of the foot called bumble foot. All in all, it would have been better to take an X-Ray of the leg in order to determine the exact location of the break in order to consider the best method of setting it.

Try to get a roll of gauze, some tape and a wire that you can bend but one that the bird can't. You can get any size thickness of coated electrical wire at a hardware store.

1) Cut the wire down to a size that runs the entire length of the leg from the very top to just where the leg ends and the foot begins. 

2) Make sure that after you have measured the proper length of the wire and cut it to size, the piece of wire you are going to use is straight.

3) Take a piece of tape and wrap the ends of the wire OVER the top of the edges so that they won't dig into the skin.

4)Set the wire aside and use the gauze to wrap the highest part of the leg, the middle of the leg and the bottom of the leg where the leg ends and the foot starts. You don't want to wrap the tape tightly because doing that would impair blood circulation. 

5) Use the tape to cover the gauze so it stays in place.

6) Just to measure, place the wire over the leg so that it runs down the front of the leg. Where our knee is, the bird has a joint. Where the piece of wire will lay over that joint, bend it slightly in the direction of where the bird bends that joint. One should never splint a leg straight because the normal position of a leg for the bird is to slightly bend that joint and if the break is in the joint, you don't want it to freeze into a totally straight position.
If a straight leg is equal to 180 degrees, the bend should be no more than 160 degrees, in other words, just slightly bent.

7) Cut off lengths of tape in advance of the next step.

8) Place the wire on top of the gauze and on top with the padded end of the wire on top and the other end on the bottom where the leg meets the foot.

9) Tape the wire to the gauze on the top part of the leg making sure that the wire will travel straight down and not on an angle. You can correct the wire to keep it straight after it is attached to the thigh portion of the gauze. Don't
tape it tightly. Just tape it so it is snug. Again, you don't want to cut off circulation.

10) Then tape the part of the wire that you bent for the joint over that joint.

11) Lastly, keeping in mind that the wire has to run straight down, tape the wire where it meets the foot.

12) Run your finger nails down both sides of the taped wire to insure that it is snug in those areas.

Keep this splint on for three weeks. That's the time need for bone to mend.
After three weeks, remove the entire device. The bird may still limp depending on where and how severe the break was but over the next couple of weeks, the limp should reduce.


----------



## tippi333 (Jul 26, 2007)

*bidgeons leg is broken and hanging*

Where the leg bends normally is now hanging-about 2-3 inches above the toes-I live in New York near the Pennsylvania border


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Tippi,

(not butting in, Pidgey, hopefully),

One way I like to think of how a bird walks, and how to describe it, is to put myself physically in the position of a bird.

If you are able,

Squat on the floor like a duck. Stand on the balls of your feet. Have the heels of your feet raised off the floor.

Your knees will be up near your chest. In a bird, the knees (pointing forwards, just like ours, will appear to be almost where the breasts would be on a human.

What looks like the backward-pointing elbow, because we are thinking it looks like the elbow in the arm of a human being, is actually what appears to be our heel when we are squatting with our heels raised off the floor. 

We find "duck-walking" hard to do (our gym teachers in high school used it as a punishment, making students take a turn around the indoor basketball court, walking on their heels. Birds do it so easily and naturally. 

(Also, when we squat like that, our arms are in the position their wings are. Hold your elbows by your sides, your wrists near your shoulders, and point your fingers backwards. Your fingers would support the largest wing feathers which point backwards and outwards).

Larry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is there any way that you can post a picture?

Pidgey


----------



## tippi333 (Jul 26, 2007)

*pidgeons leg hanging*

sorry have no camera set up-I am going to have to run out and get some gauze etc so will check in with all of you later-thank you for your help and being there I was starting to panic and you guys really helped -Thank you and will check in with you when I get back


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Photos of treating pigeon leg fracture*

This is a link to a Long Beach Animal Hospital web page with photos on treating a broken tibia (leg bone)

http://lbah.com/avian/fxtibia.htm

Same website, with photos of *pigeon leg fracture*. Click on Pigeon Leg Fracture, or scroll down the page.

http://lbah.com/wildlife_program.html#pigeon


Found by Googling "avian leg splint" in Google Images (page 3)

Larry


----------



## tippi333 (Jul 26, 2007)

*pigeons leg hanging*

Update to all who helped me in my time of crisis-To:Larry Colgne, Cyro51, Pidgey, and Pigeonperson-Thank you for being there for not only myself but most importantly the pigeon who I named Precious during this ordeal. I have purchased supplies and splinted the leg and she is resting comfortably in a cage in the warm bathroom next to my cockatiel-I will transfer her into a larger area for her to move around tomorrow and hope all goes well-Thank you for being there-it is nice to know that there is still people out there who care and most importantly care about the forgotten animals-not to many people care about pidgeons who I called for advice locally-Thank you again, tippi333


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*NY re-habbers for pigeons*

Link to NY area re-habbers

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactN.htm#ny

---------------
New York, Northeast region, Fulton/Montgomery/Hamilton Counties (Gloversville)..... 518-725-4113

*Sheila Penney*, licensed home wildlife rehabilitator
[email protected] or [email protected]
Wildlife Species: all small mammals, small birds, reptiles, game birds
Specialty: squirrels, woodchucks, *pigeons*
--------------


http://www.nyswrc.org/counties.htm


County: Clinton
Town: Churubusco
*Marcia Parent*
[email protected], 518-497-6212, 518-561-0044 ext53
License: Class 1
Animals Accepted: Small Mammals, *PIGEONS*, STARLINGS, RABBITS
-------------
Town: Cattaragus
*Tim Marlett*, Princess Doves Wildlife Rescue
[email protected] 716-373-6449
License: Class 1
Animals Accepted: small mammals, gamebirds, reptiles
Animals: Fox, Coyote, Bobcats, Canines-domestic, Turtles, Non-migratory Birds- *Pigeons, Doves*, Turkey, Grouse
Truly specializing in Malnurished MISTREATED BIG BAD STINKY dogs with ATTITUDES. Hy-breds welcome.
----------------
Town: Niagara Falls
*Jennifer Fisher* 
[email protected] 716-285-8861
License: Class I
Animals Accepted: Small Mammals, some birds
Animals: Will accept Sparrows, *Pigeons*, Starlings, Squirrels, Rabbits,
Groundhogs, Rodents, Opossums
Pennsylvania wildlife re-habbers
---------
http://www.pawr.com/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tippi333 said:


> I have purchased supplies and splinted the leg and she is resting comfortably in a cage in the warm bathroom next to my cockatiel-I will transfer her into a larger area for her to move around tomorrow and hope all goes well-Thank you for being there-it is nice to know that there is still people out there who care and most importantly care about the forgotten animals-not to many people care about pidgeons who I called for advice locally-Thank you again, tippi333


Thank you for your concern and for caring for this needy pigeon.

If the bird's leg has been splinted it would be best to keep it in somewhat confined state, so he can't move it around too much.

Please do keep us updated on the progress and any questions you may have.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Go Back To Dr.'s Office or get 2nd Opinion*



tippi333 said:


> I have a pidgeon who's leg is broken and hanging and want to know what I should do-I took it to one vet who said to leave it like it is and it will adjust to it but not sure if that is right or should wrap it and how-please advise-Thank you tipppi333


 I may be in the minority here, but if you went to a Vet and were told to leave it alone, then why would you then seek medical advice over the Internet, in order to fulfill your desire to "Do Something" ? 

I am concerned because you have not been trained to preform any of the procedures which might be suggested, or which you might find on some web site. You may in fact be causing a lot of undue pain and suffering. And as well meaning as some of the posts responding to your question might be, none of them have actually examined the pigeon, or have a medical degree. So if you have questions, the person you should be asking is the Dr. you paid to examine the pigeon. Or get a 2nd opinion from another vet, this is not a DIY project, I am sure if your child broke his or her leg, you would not attempt to fix things yourself.

I am reminded of my Mother who goes to the Dr. and then asks her cleaning lady if she should follow the Dr's advice.... 

Just two cents from a pigeon lover, that wants to see pigeons avoid pain, and get professional medical care.


----------



## tippi333 (Jul 26, 2007)

*pigeons leg hanging*

To the Smith Family Loft-Around where I live vets do not treat pigeons they feel that they are a dime a dozen-I once took an injured duck to the vet and was told why dont I just go out and get another one-it is cheaper-took the duck to another vet who treated the duck and he charged me $400 and kept the duck for a week and the ducks leg is deformed --very deformed-he
walks on one leg and crawls-the internet has people on it that has dealt with specific animals like pigeons more than the average vet and have more knowledge than most vets as many of the vets of today only deal with dog and cats -they say that is where the money is-so getting help from people who adore pigeons and protect pigeons and have had experiences with them can be more helpful than ever. I do not want to see any animal suffer and do the best anyone can for them-I have given up over 30 years for them and done without to provide for them as I have done many rescues and saved many animals. Leaving the pigeon where it was and ignoring it was not the answer-if it is not a dog or cat going to the vet is not always the answer around where I live-providing it with the knowledge of many people who have dealt with pigeons regularly and trying to do the best for it with rest warmth and splinting is all one can do. Oh and pray-


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tippy133, 



I get broken Leg ones now and then, and my recourse usually is to make a Splint from a plastic Spoon handle which I cut off to the length I wish.

This seems to me to be especially useful for those Breaks which are near a Joint, so the Bone can be stabalized and held gently in a correct alignment in all axis in order to mend in it's proper shape.


I just removed a splint and made a few images -


http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/broken-leg/


Also, here is a link to an image of a drawing of a Pigeon Skeleton with the names of the various Bones shown -

http://pwp.surfglobal.net/rmangile/Pigeons/Skeleton.html



It can be difficult managing the Bird if one is by one's self, and especially if the Bird ( as this one was/is ) is very healthy and strong and decidedly "Wild" in disposition, to get the Splint taped on right and to make sure the Leg is splinted/taped in a right alignment and not drifted out to the side or something.


I use a Tape called 'micropore' which comes off of Feathers easily, so long as one gently pulls it in the direction the Feather is pointing and not otherwise.

It is merely patient Work to do this, and if one methodically runs through it in one's mind, and has one's materials prepaired and test fitted ( as for the rigid part, in this case, the section of plastic Spoon Handle) there is nothing especially daunting or difficult about it...other than novelty and logistical challenges of getting to the Leg well enough TO do the deed.

For this I tend to have the Bird lay on it's side, against my Thigh, in my lap, on a Towell...and I end up tilting them anyway this way or that to do what I need to do.

Whether working alone or with someone to help, it is useful to cover the Bird's head with a soft threadbare cloth of some kind, a smallish piece, Handkerchief size, and softly wrapped around his Body more or less but not stressing his Neck or making his Neck bend, so with his Head covered he can not see, yet he can breathe fine that way...and thence he will be a little more likely to acquiese, especially if one is firm yet gentle in it all and does everything slowly.

In effect, the Bird must agree not to struggle, or it is about hopeless to manage it otherwise.



Likely it took me half an hour to get that Splint on, but, all went well...and it seems to have turned out very nicely.


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

"micropore" Tape comes in various widths, and I usually just use the 1/2 width version.

It is sold by any min-imall or shopping plaza 'home medical supply' place in suburbs or citys and cost usually .99 Cents a roll.


Good for use in setting Broken Legs, and Broken Wings or for taping however so, as one may need to do on a Bird.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## tippi333 (Jul 26, 2007)

*pigeons leg hanging*

Hi-thank you again to all who were concerned for the injured pigeon which I wrote to you about-with your help I was able to help this pigeon. She is doing well resting and eating and drinking water. I named her Precious and hope for her continued recovery-I am so glad to have met people who love pigeons and care like all of you do-Goid Bless You! tippi333


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you for the update Tippi. 
So glad to hear your little patient is doing well.  

When time permits, we would enjoy hearing how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------

